# Uninstall fehlt



## DoktorX (1. November 2005)

Hi!

Ich möchte 2 Games deinstallierern. Nur leider sind die 2 nicht in der "Installierte Software" drin. Auch kein Unistall ist da. _Wie kann ich das trotzdem deinstallieren? Kann ich selber eine Uninstall.exe machen?_
Ich bin mir sicher, dass es installiert ist. ES IST INSTALLIERT.  
auch wenn ich die CD einlege, kann ich nix deinstallieren --> nix im Autorun zu sehen.


----------



## Ping2 (1. November 2005)

DoktorX am 01.11.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich möchte 2 Games deinstallierern. Nur leider sind die 2 nicht in der "Installierte Software" drin. Auch kein Unistall ist da. _Wie kann ich das trotzdem deinstallieren? Kann ich selber eine Uninstall.exe machen?_
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es installiert ist. ES IST INSTALLIERT.



Nun, Du kannst natürlich irgendein Uninstaller-Programm nutzen und hoffen, dass es auch die richtigen Dateien löscht oder Du legst selbst Hand an.
Also ich würde manuell die Ordner löschen, in denen die Programme sind, dann würde ich die Einträge im Startmenü löschen und dann noch die in der Registry, sofern dort welche vorhanden sind (und noch mögliche Verknüpfungen auf dem Desktop).
Anschließend sollten die Programme gelöscht sein, sofern sie nix im Win-Ordner installiert haben.

Ping2.


----------



## OlliOile (1. November 2005)

DoktorX am 01.11.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte 2 Games deinstallierern.



Folgendes:
Du gehst auf Start --> Einstellungen und wählst Systemsteuerung aus. Öffnest diese mittels Doppelklick und dort suchst du dir das Feld Software aus. Dieses Feld Software öffnest du auch mittels Doppelklick und siehe da deine installierte Software wird angezeigt. Jetzt suchst du nur noch das Spiel heraus klickst drauf und wählst entfernen. 

mfg


----------



## HanFred (1. November 2005)

OlliOile am 01.11.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 01.11.2005 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, da ist sie nicht drin, hat er doch extra geschrieben.  
nene, Ping2 hat schon den richtigen tip gegeben.


----------



## Ping2 (1. November 2005)

OlliOile am 01.11.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DoktorX am 01.11.2005 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es wohl nur das Problem, dass die beiden Spiele da nicht drinstehen, wie DoktorX ja geschrieben hat. Das ist ja gerade sein Problem!  

Edit: Heul, ich bin zu langsam   

Ping2


----------



## Henry74 (1. November 2005)

DoktorX am 01.11.2005 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ich möchte 2 Games deinstallierern. Nur leider sind die 2 nicht in der "Installierte Software" drin. Auch kein Unistall ist da. _Wie kann ich das trotzdem deinstallieren? Kann ich selber eine Uninstall.exe machen?_
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass es installiert ist. ES IST INSTALLIERT.
> auch wenn ich die CD einlege, kann ich nix deinstallieren --> nix im Autorun zu sehen.



Du kannst mal das(s.u.) probieren, ob es jetzt in Deinem speziellen Fall was bringt weiss ich aber nicht.



> Unerwünschte Windows-Komponenten deinstallieren
> 
> In älteren Windows-Versionen konnten über das Software-Applet in der Systemsteuerung eine Vielzahl von Windows-Komponenten hinzugefügt oder entfernt werden. Windows XP hingegen versteckt in der Default-Einstellung Komponenten wie beispielsweise den Windows Messenger, so dass diese sich nur mit einem kleinen Trick deinstallieren lassen.
> Zunächst übernehmen Sie folgende Änderungen im Windows Explorer, falls noch nicht eingestellt:
> ...


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2005)

was für spiele sind das denn? es gibt durchaus auch vor allem freeware-games oder kleinere anwendungen, die gar nicht wirklich "installiert" sind, sondern nur auf platte kopiert werden, und im startmenü wird einfach eine verknüpfung erstellt, um es dann starten zu können. 

apropos startmenü: hast du denn da mal geschaut, ob es DA ne uninstall-verknüpfung gibt?

oder im ordner des games selber? 

und bei der software: manche games/anwendungen tragen sich nicht unter ihrem vermeintlichen namen ein, sondern mit einem zusatz, so dass die in der liste quasi "falsch" auftauchen - nur als ausgedachtes beispiel: "NBA 2005" würde dann nicht bei den anwendungen mit einem "N" stehen, sondern bei "E" als "EA Sports: NBA 2005"


----------

